# 2022 Swarm Season Has Started in SC



## Ranger N (Sep 23, 2020)

Hey folks,
Got my 1st swarm call today. It turned out to be the easiest swarm capture to date. Swarm was located at the local Lowes hardware here in Indian Land, SC. Took all of about 5 minutes. Hopefully , this is a sign for a good year chasing swarms.


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

Nice, well done!


----------



## The_Sealed_Nectar (12 mo ago)

Nice man, love it when its nice and easy.


----------



## Ranger N (Sep 23, 2020)

OK,
I just got asked to come by someone’s home and take a look at a hive that has been in a hollow/dead tree for “several years” according to the property owners. They want to take the tree down but would like for someone to attempt to remove the hive prior to removing the tree. I plan on taking a swarm trap initially and setting it up for awhile and then assess the removal if possible. I am also going to attempt to use my FLIR depending on the circumference of the tree to get the exact location of the hive inside. Good problem to have here in Lancaster County, SC.
Any thoughts?


----------



## The_Sealed_Nectar (12 mo ago)

Ranger N said:


> OK,
> I just got asked to come by someone’s home and take a look at a hive that has been in a hollow/dead tree for “several years” according to the property owners. They want to take the tree down but would like for someone to attempt to remove the hive prior to removing the tree. I plan on taking a swarm trap initially and setting it up for awhile and then assess the removal if possible. I am also going to attempt to use my FLIR depending on the circumference of the tree to get the exact location of the hive inside. Good problem to have here in Lancaster County, SC.
> Any thoughts?


Maybe a trap out might work better?


----------



## Ranger N (Sep 23, 2020)

Looks 2nd swarm of 2022 moved into the swarm box yesterday in the backyard here at the house. Bees were coming and going last evening. I was out of town for a couple days fly fishing and did not get to see them move in. I will take a look again tomorrow and verify. Fingers crossed….


----------



## Ranger N (Sep 23, 2020)

Hey folks,

So I went over to the place that has the bee tree and took a look. There has been a hive in the tree for at least the past 15 yrs. The entrance is about 25’ up. the tree is in pretty bad shape and they will eventually remove it. However, They are going to give me a shot at removing/trapping the colony somehow. With that being said, I placed a swarm trap for now and will stat putting together a plan to try and get them out of the tree. Initial thought is to get a boom lift and get up there with a modified deep where they will have to go through the deep box to come and go. I will place a frame of wet brood in the box as well as they pass through and maybe entice the queen to come out see what’s going on? Probably a long shot. I am still working on it.


----------



## Ranger N (Sep 23, 2020)

Hey folks,
I was mowing backyard today and had a swarm come over the house and head straight to a swarm box in a tree. watched th‘em make themselves at home then got a call that someone had a swarm on their front porch so headed over there and housed them. So, 2 for today here in South carolina. It’s on around here I reckon.


----------



## Ranger N (Sep 23, 2020)

OK folks,
We are now up to 8 swarms so far this spring with NO end in site. It is shaping up to be a great year for bees here in Lancaster County, SC.

Any one else having this good of a swarm season?

Happy Hunting. Thanks..


----------



## BEE J (10 mo ago)

Ranger N said:


> OK folks,
> We are now up to 8 swarms so far this spring with NO end in site. It is shaping up to be a great year for bees here in Lancaster County, SC.
> 
> Any one else having this good of a swarm season?
> ...


Amazing! I'm so happy for you, man! We had a swarm go through are yard but it didn't stop at one of my swarm traps. I am really hoping for one, so I can start my first bee colony ever. 
Congrads again!


----------



## Ranger N (Sep 23, 2020)

BEE J said:


> Amazing! I'm so happy for you, man! We had a swarm go through are yard but it didn't stop at one of my swarm traps. I am really hoping for one, so I can start my first bee colony ever.
> Congrads again!


Bee J,
Where are you located? If you are near me, I would be willing to give you a swarm. I would just need 5 deep frames in return.


----------



## Ranger N (Sep 23, 2020)

Hey folks,

Update to post #7 above; I finally have a few scout bees checking out the swarm trap I placed in that area to try and get a swarm off that feral hive. Fingers crossed it’s from them and they like the new digs. Will update soon.


----------



## BEE J (10 mo ago)

Ranger N said:


> Bee J,
> Where are you located? If you are near me, I would be willing to give you a swarm. I would just need 5 deep frames in return.


You can't see it on my profile when you hover over my avatar? I thought I fixed that. It should say... Halifax, Virginia, USA. That's where I am located. 
I really appreciate your offer a lot! But the drive is too far for me at this time. In the future I might consider something like that, though. But thanks for your generosity towards me, that's an incredible offer! I just wish we lived closer. I wish you the very best season, man! Have a great week!

Keep Buzzing, BEEJ


----------



## Ranger N (Sep 23, 2020)

Hey folks,
I just pulled a swarm box off my hunting property full of bees over to the home yard. This is the 3rd swarm from this location and the 9th total for me for 2022 here in Lancaster County, SC.


----------



## BEE J (10 mo ago)

Ranger N said:


> Hey folks,
> I just pulled a swarm box off my hunting property full of bees over to the home yard. This is the 3rd swarm from this location and the 9th total for me for 2022 here in Lancaster County, SC.


I'm so glad for you! You've collected hundreds of dollars' worth of bees!  

I just caught my first swarm and installed it last week. I hope your installs went well!

Keep Buzzing, BEEJ


----------



## Ranger N (Sep 23, 2020)

BEE J said:


> I'm so glad for you! You've collected hundreds of dollars' worth of bees!
> 
> I just caught my first swarm and installed it last week. I hope your installs went well!
> 
> Keep Buzzing, BEEJ


Congratulations!!
Kind of cool a swarm and get it in a hive ’eh? All of my installs have gone well. I’ve even re homed a few to other new beekeepers. Good luck with the new colony.


----------



## BEE J (10 mo ago)

Ranger N said:


> Congratulations!!
> Kind of cool a swarm and get it in a hive ’eh? All of my installs have gone well. I’ve even re homed a few to other new beekeepers. Good luck with the new colony.


Thank you. Yes it is very exciting! Sometimes I just love to sit down on a log and watch them for a while. I'm glad your installs went great and it's great that you've gotten to share with other newbies! I hope you have a fantastic season!

Your Pal, BEEJ 🐝 🐝 🐝


----------



## Ranger N (Sep 23, 2020)

Ok folks,
Been watching a swarm trap here at the home yard for the past couple days that had some heavy scouting going on. I figured there would be a swarm arriving in the next 24-48 hrs and like clock work, a swarm showed up yesterday around 11 am. (I did get it on film) This is the 3rd swarm in this box in this tree this year, and the 5th or 6th in the past 3 years. All from somewhere outside my yard. Either someone has bees close to me or, there is a few feral colonies near by. Good problem to have. This is the 10th swarm I have re-homed for 2022 here in Lancaster County, SC.

Good luck everyone on your swarm season.


----------



## Ranger N (Sep 23, 2020)

Hey folks,
I just moved swarm #12 into a 5 frame nuc. This last swarm is the 4th swarm that I have captured on the hunting property here in Lancaster County, SC. small swarm but the queen is starting to lay a good pattern, and I have a frame feeder in there to give ‘em a boost. 
Good luck everyone.


----------



## Ranger N (Sep 23, 2020)

UPDATE!!!!!
Hey folks,
After placing a swarm trap approximately 100yds from the feral bee tree the 3rd week of March, the owner contacted me on 6/13/22 and stated there was a bunch of bees on the front of the swarm trap and appeared to be coming from the direction of the Feral bee tree. I went over yesterday 6/14/22 and sure enough there were a ton of bees coming and going from the trap. I will give them a couple of days and close them up and bring them to one of the bee yards and let ‘em rip…. My plan is to observe for a couple of brood cycles and then force them to make queen cells and hopefully get a few queens from them and requeen a few hives and see how it goes. Swarm #13 here in Lancaster County, SC. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## BEE J (10 mo ago)

I wish you the best Ranger!!!


----------



## Ranger N (Sep 23, 2020)

Hey folks,
So I went to remove the swarm box here at the home yard and noticed a few bees coming and going. Watched it for a few minutes and decided to take it down and have a look. On the center frame (old brood comb) was about 150 bees and a queen?? Not seeing any eggs, I put it back on the tree. A week later I pulled it back down and this time THERE WAS A SMALL PATCH OF EGGS!! I think this was a small after swarm with a virgin queen and set up shop. I ended up moving the tiny swarm to a queenless hive that failed to requeen and will check on them in a week or so to see if she is still alive and hopefully, increasing the colony. 
This was the smallest queen right swarm I have ever observed….
Fingers crossed….


----------



## BEE J (10 mo ago)

Ranger N said:


> Hey folks,
> So I went to remove the swarm box here at the home yard and noticed a few bees coming and going. Watched it for a few minutes and decided to take it down and have a look. On the center frame (old brood comb) was about 150 bees and a queen?? Not seeing any eggs, I put it back on the tree. A week later I pulled it back down and this time THERE WAS A SMALL PATCH OF EGGS!! I think this was a small after swarm with a virgin queen and set up shop. I ended up moving the tiny swarm to a queenless hive that failed to requeen and will check on them in a week or so to see if she is still alive and hopefully, increasing the colony.
> This was the smallest queen right swarm I have ever observed….
> Fingers crossed….


Wow! I've never heard or seen a queenright swarm that small.
I really hope she works out for queenless hive! Tell us what you find in a week!

BEEJ


----------



## Ranger N (Sep 23, 2020)

Update on the tiny swarm.
I ended up taking the frame she was on and placing it into a colony that had gone queenless and apparently did not successfully raise a queen. 2 days later I that hive was getting robbed and completely overwhelmed. Luckily, I got in there in time to remove the young queen and 3 of her workers over to a queen cage.
Today I placed her in a 5 frame medium NUC with 2 frames of capped brood and a frame of stores to see if she can make it.
Fingers crossed, I will check back in a week to see if she is accepted and resumes laying. We’ll see how it goes..


----------

